# Drywall compound showing through paint?



## traces95z (Jun 4, 2019)

I smoothed an area with drywall compound (out of the tub kind). 
Two weeks later I sanded it smooth
I primed it with a water-based primer
A few hours later I painted it with two coats of an off white/light gray water based paint.
After it dried, I see the area of the compound and its outline. It looks like a large stain. 

I put another coat of primer and then more paint and no change.

Is this what is called flashing? Why is this happening and how do I fix it? Do I need to start over with a skim coat?

It doesn't show well enough in a photo unfortunately.

Thanks!


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Welcome to Paint Talk*



traces95z said:


> I smoothed an area with drywall compound (out of the tub kind).
> Two weeks later I sanded it smooth
> I primed it with a water-based primer
> A few hours later I painted it with two coats of an off white/light gray water based paint.
> ...


Welcome to Paint Talk traces95z! What paint related trade are you in?

As to your question, why didn't you give specific names for all the products you used? It sure makes things A LOT EASIER when more details are given rather than less.

futtyos

P.S. IBTMTTO


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

For starters, we have joint compound from a tube. Not that that's the problem with the flashing, but it's suspect. Secondly, we have a painted touch up in the middle of the wall. That's always iffy. Squaring up the entire wall might hide the patch.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

More than likely your just seeing a texture difference from the mudded area to the rest of the wall, especially if you did a crappy repair job or didn't sand well enough..


Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

stop using cheap a55 primer and paint for starters.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

traces95z said:


> I smoothed an area with drywall compound (out of the tub kind).
> Two weeks later I sanded it smooth
> I primed it with a water-based primer
> A few hours later I painted it with two coats of an off white/light gray water based paint.
> ...


Did you say you keep your compound in a bathtub? It may have watered it down.

Also flashing is when a guy in a trenchcoat opens it up and exposes himself!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

CApainter said:


> For starters, we have joint compound from a tube. Not that that's the problem with the flashing, but it's suspect. Secondly, we have a painted touch up in the middle of the wall. That's always iffy. Squaring up the entire wall might hide the patch.


TUB not tube, just saying...


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Me thinks you are a DIYer and not a painting contractor, would I be correct?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

jennifertemple said:


> TUB not tube, just saying...


 
Well that clears that up! thanks! I generally don't refer to containers as tubs, but now it makes sense.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

DIY alert

...one post and is asking about flashing.:wink:


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

jennifertemple said:


> Me thinks you are a DIYer and not a painting contractor, would I be correct?


Jennifer, that is why I P.S.d IBTMTTO

futtyos


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

@futtyos , I'm old, ya know! Acronyms are getting harder for me to decode. What is IBTMTTO, or is it one of those things we can't say here?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

DIY confirmed, one question post and never came back. This question was his one and only activity on PT. No intro just answer question one question & gone. Not so much as thanks for the info. DIY & Rude!


----------

